# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε καναρίνι στο Ίλιον (Παλατιανή)

## amastro

Χθές το απόγευμα, μετά από μια άτσαλη κίνηση του γιού μου, ένα από τα δύο μικρά της φωτογραφίας (το άσκουφο δεξιά) έγινε Λούης.



Έκανε τη βόλτα του ακολουθώντας μια οικογένεια σπουργιτιών στις γύρω ταράτσες για ένα δίωρο περίπου.
Μετά προσπάθησε να επιστρέψει στο μπαλκόνι μας αλλά δεν το άφησε ο αέρας που φυσούσε εκείνη την ώρα.
Δεν μπόρεσα να δω σε ποιά ταράτσα έκατσε να κουρνιάσει.

Αν διαβάζουν μέλη ή επισκέπτες και είναι απ' την περιοχή, ας αφήσουν κανένα κλουβάκι ανοιχτό με φαί και νερό, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.
Ο φίτσουλας είναι 32-33 ημερών και θέλει λίγο υποστήριξη στην τροφή του (αυγό-αυγοτροφή).
Δεν είναι η επιστροφή του πουλιού αυτό που με καίει όσο η επιβίωσή του. Άλλωστε σε κάποιο φίλο ή γνωστό μας θα το χαρίζαμε.
Όσο για το σφίξιμο στο στομάχι που ένιωσε ο μικρός την ώρα που το πουλάκι πέταξε μακριά, ας είναι μέρος της εκπαίδευσής του ώστε να είναι πιο προσεκτικός. Σε ποιόν δεν έχει συμβεί άλλωστε;

----------


## Steliosan

Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα για το ατιθασο μικρο και πραγματικα να το βρει καποιος και να το φροντισει.Κανε μια βολτα ψαξε σε κανα δεντρο ποτε δεν ξερεις.

----------


## amastro

Όταν γυρίσω στο σπίτι απ' τη δουλειά στις 5 το απόγευμα, θα έχει περάσει σχεδόν 24ωρο. Ελπίζω να έχει βρει πιο σύντομα στέγη και τροφή.

----------


## douriakos

Δυστυχώς είναι τόσο μικρό που δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν καμία ελπίδα να επιβίωσε. ..

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Gardelius

Ανδρέα εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.

Σίγουρα η επιβίωση είναι το μείζον αλλά η ελπίδα ας υπάρχει μέχρι τέλους.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα για τον μικρούλη. Ελπίζω να το βρήκε κάποιος.

----------


## mparoyfas

> Όσο για το σφίξιμο στο στομάχι που ένιωσε ο μικρός την ώρα που το πουλάκι πέταξε μακριά, ας είναι μέρος της εκπαίδευσής του ώστε να είναι πιο προσεκτικός. Σε ποιόν δεν έχει συμβεί άλλωστε;


θα κρατήσω αυτο περα απο τις ευχες μου να αποφύγει τους αίλουρους και την ασιτία, οπως ακριβως και η κόρη μου με την περιέργεια της προσπάθησε να πιάσει νεοσσό και της έμεινε η μισή ουρα και 4-5 ματωμένα φτερά στα χέρια ολοι κάνουμε λάθη και μαθαίνουμε απο αυτά !

----------


## johnakos32

Το πουλακι μπορει να επιβιωσει και με σπορια οποτε αν το βρει καποιος καλως.........και εγω εχασα προσφατα ενα μικρο .... κριμα.......

----------


## HarrisC

Βαλε ενα κλουβι με τη μαννα του πανω στο τραπεζι ,σηκωσε τις τεντες.Πιθανον να το βρεις καθισμενο πανω στο κλουβι σε λιγες ωρες η αυριο πρωι

----------


## Steliosan

> Βαλε ενα κλουβι με τη μαννα του πανω στο τραπεζι ,σηκωσε τις τεντες.Πιθανον να το βρεις καθισμενο πανω στο κλουβι σε λιγες ωρες η αυριο πρωι


Αυτο εκανα εγω με την θυληκια μου αλλα δεν ειχε απομακρυνθει.

----------


## amastro

Ούτε ίχνος από το φίτσουλα σήμερα το απόγευμα. Τουλάχιστον να βρήκε κάπου να "τρουπώσει".
Θα αφήσω άλλη μια μέρα 2 ανοιχτά κλουβάκια με φαΐ και νερό, έτσι για την τιμή των όπλων.
Κλουβιά με πουλιά δεν αφήνω εκτός "προστασίας". Το μπαλκόνι μου είναι στον 5ο όροφο με καλή θέα και το τι "αρπακτικά" βλέπω κάθε μέρα δεν περιγράφεται.
Προχθές έκατσε σε γειτονική ταράτσα ένα κοπαδάκι από 7!!! κουρούνες.

----------


## e2014

ευχμαι το καναρινακι να βρηκε καπου να κρυφτει,και να επεζησε... να πανε ολα καλα...

----------

